# R-685 or R-690?



## JTP3T3RS0N (May 3, 2007)

Well im debating on which cage to get as im going to be getting rats soon. They both look like good cages but its hard to decide which one. Any personal experiences or advice on which one would be best?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd go for the 690 because it can hold more ratties(or toys, whichever).

Just be sure to get the powder-coating and I've hear the extra $10 for the flip top makes it a lot easier to clean.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Go for the R-685 for sure. The R-690 has limited space for toys/hammies and very steep ramps for when your rat is older and feeble. You need to modify the cage then. My friend was debating between the R-680 and the R-690, got the R-690 and didn't like and ended up giving it away. she said she would never put more than 2 rats in there. 
I took one of my R-680's and modified it into an R-685 for my older geriatric gals. I have 5 in there now, but would normally only put 4. I have 2 older girls who aren't going to be around much longer *sniff*


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

Between the two, definitely the R685! 

The rats appreciate the larger cage footprint/base! And so much more room for hanging hammocks!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

nice cage


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I have an R-690 and've had no problem with it yet. It works great, my girls love it.


----------

